# NPR morning edition and all things considered???



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

I am new to satellite radio having just purchased a car that has it. During my 3-month trial period I am trying different stations to see if it's worth it for me to pay for. The thing that would make it so would be if I could get NPR's Morning Edition and All Things Considered, but I can't seem to find them. Is there an NPR station with these on it???

TIA

SMK


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

As near as I can tell these programs are not on the NPR SiruisXM channel:

http://www.npr.org/everywhere/sirius/


----------



## RoyGBiv (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the info, though not the answer I was hoping for. BTW, the schedule looks like they are just playing the same shows over and over, and it does not look particularly worthwhile. 

SMK


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

I download them weekly off the national site in mpg form to enjoy at my leisure. Those shows as well as Car Talk, Wait Wait, This American Life, Radio Lab, Science today. Being, And hours more of programing.
You just need a usb to FM transmitter.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

RoyGBiv said:


> The thing that would make it so would be if I could get NPR's Morning Edition and All Things Considered, but I can't seem to find them.





armophob said:


> I download them weekly off the national site in mpg form to enjoy at my leisure.


armophob - could you post the link as to where you download "Morning Edition" and "All Things Considered"? I'm having a hard time finding these two shows the OP inquired about.


----------



## sonofcool (Dec 23, 2007)

Yup. Only useful if you are on the car at the time you want to listen to a specific show. . Between FM & Podcasts I do not use Sirius for NPR. Bob Edwards (Morning Ediion originator) is on Sirius, in case you liked listening to him back on the day.


----------



## armophob (Nov 13, 2006)

trh said:


> armophob - could you post the link as to where you download "Morning Edition" and "All Things Considered"? I'm having a hard time finding these two shows the OP inquired about.


All Thing's Considered and Morning Edition are tricky. When you open the link on each, you then have to select download on all the listed segments and then play them individually. The files are labeled in succestion and should play in order. My player just keeps on going to each one without me having to restart each one.


----------

